# Tool post scriber



## BRIAN (Jul 2, 2013)

Somthing I made up long ago and is just part of my kit.
I was not until I came to write up the clock book that I thought it may possibly be interesting.
Simple and efective.

brian


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 2, 2013)

I hate to count how many times I could have used that tool Brian. Need to make one of those. Thank-You.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ray C (Jul 2, 2013)

It's on the to-do list now.

Thanks for passing that along!


Ray


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 2, 2013)

That would come in real handy.  It's added to my "to do" list as well.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## churchjw (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a great idea.  Thanks for posting this.  Will add it to my todo list.

Jeff


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 2, 2013)

So simple and logical- and I never thought of it!  Hah. Thanks for posting!

B


----------



## talkingmonkey (Jul 2, 2013)

Count me in. Doubly clever.

Jeff


----------

